# trunking heaven



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Two 'photos of trunking and cable tray I came across this weekend. The job is here in my town and the ceiling finish will remain as seen.

























Frank


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow that's neat work.


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

You know Frank i get in trouble with the wife when we go out to the shopping centre for wandering around stores looking up at the ceilings :laughing:

Honestly i've tried not to do it but i just have to:blink:


Chris


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Chris

I know how it is. Can't help myself either,

Frank


----------



## Minky (Dec 30, 2007)

*Trunking heaven*

Frank:-
That is a very neat job,and like you i suffer from the same complaint too.In my town they have just completed a new M n S store,and it is all surface metalwork,it won awards,i couldnt wait to see it.Wife thought i had suddenly taken a shine to shopping only to say ' step away from the conduit work'


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

For some folks Minky - it's a bunch of flowers. For others a good stare at something by Rembrant. But for me, it's the joy of a well put together job,

Frank


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

chrisb271 said:


> You know Frank i get in trouble with the wife when we go out to the shopping centre for wandering around stores looking up at the ceilings :laughing:
> 
> Honestly i've tried not to do it but i just have to:blink:
> 
> ...


I do this too.... and take pictures when I can. :whistling2:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

frank said:


> For some folks Minky - it's a bunch of flowers. For others a good stare at something by Rembrant. But for me, it's the joy of a well put together job,
> 
> Frank


I have the same problem. Go shopping with the wife and I am always looking up. She says "What are you looking at" and I say "oooh nothing". :whistling2: 

Check these out;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OAa7wLTZoE


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OAa7wLTZoE


View attachment 324


There are 168 of these triangular panels and each one is made up of four smaller
Triangles. Each of the 672 small triangles contains three groups of four LEDs in red, green, blue, and white. It would be a real treat to be able to see it up close and see all the wires and lamps. Plus it would really interesting to see all the control wiring and mechanicals. 
The machine is more interesting than the show I think. :thumbsup:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

John

What are the decorative panels used for?

Frank


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

It's part of the ball that drops at the New Years Party in Times Square in New York City. It's the Ball that drops at the signals the beginning of the new year.
Go to the _youtube_ links in my post.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

I believe that the Americans' Balls Drop at least 6 hours after ours:laughing: 

Personally, I and 7 others [wives included] are going to the Pub first [ for US readers; Pub: Place in Britain where people stand outside in the cold and rain being warmed by various heaters whilst they set fire to some dried leaves and sniff the smoke ]. Then onto the Chinese for a meal during which there will be some alcoholic consumption and then ...who knows!:thumbup: 

Probably won't be posting tomorrow due to being 'over refreshed'

Happy 2008 to All:jester:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

[then ...who knows!:thumbup: 



Come on! It's obviouse.You'll fall asleep!

Frank


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Excellent idea guys :thumbsup:

Time to strutt my stuff this end and imbibe some refreshments.

Hope you all have a very HAPPY NEW YEAR:thumbup:

ENJOY LADS :thumbsup:


Catch you all next year.


Chris


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

"Then onto the Chinese for a _meal_ during which there will be some alcoholic consumption"

Better watch it, this is the Chinese 'Year of the Rat'. Maybe a few libations, you won't care what the meal was . . . 

Happy New Year Everyone and Best Wishes


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Mmmmm, excellent meal. Had to bring wife home at 1a.m. as she was 'overly refreshed' 
She is still 'overly refreshed some 11 hours later' but has to go and attend to her horses:laughing: :laughing: 

I will potter around in the workshop until it is time to take my 4 dogs for a walk

Happy 2008 or as in the txt I got this morning from my diving partner 

'Mary 2009 to alll'

Another refreshment candidate methinks


----------



## Minky (Dec 30, 2007)

seems there is no getting away from it!,my grundfos pump has packed in,had to change it for another one to get hot/water and heating back on!!,a while my Weimaraner is snuggled up in bed under the duvet,wife at work and kids tearing house apart,while trying to get the other remote from the dog who wishes to play 2 player at Tennis on the Wii,
Happy Days eh Lads!!

Roll on monday and back to the tools!!


----------

